# cfl grow BLUE DREAM  dunno VEG. TIME????



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm growing blue a blue dream from seed not clone... is two weeks old more like 15 days, soil with cfl two 26w soft white n 1 13w cool white... for flowering i have 2 more 26w would that be enough light for one plant(blue dream)? 
well if i start to flower at week 2 or 3 would i get a lot less nug then if i veg for 4 5 or 6 weeks( my growing space is not big i wanna keep her(if she is a female) small because w/ cfl they have to be very close to the plant?
so what is the best time to veg. for Blue Dream(blueberyxsupersilverhaze)i heard flowering can take up 80 days

thanks for all the help u can give
thank u all for ur time

p.s i can post a pic or two






   :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

here is another problem i'm not 100% sure is blue dream... it could possibly be bubba kush... i bought the two strain got one seed.  the shell looked full of crystals and to me it looked like the blue dream type of green i smoked the shell n still not 100% sure so i'll post pictures to see if someone can recognize it to be blue or bubba.  the pic is coming up


----------



## BBFan (Sep 10, 2009)

You will absolutely get more nugs the longer you veg.  Longer veg = more nodes = more bud sites, particularly if you do any training as outlined in the stickies here about hst and lst.

As far as your strain, I have no experience. And I can't help with info about cfls as I've never grown with them, but I've heard they don't get great penetration.

You growing in soil?  Give us some more info and some of the real experts here will help you out.

Good luck Doc!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks BBFan 
am i growin soil? yes
i'm taking pics right now, in a few minutes i'll upload them so everyone can see her n help me find out if is Blue dream or bubba kush... also u can tell me if u all think she is too small 
thanks in advance


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

I can tell you right now that it isnt bubba kush.... bubba kush is a clone only strain!! If somone sold you seeds and said they were bubba kush then they are lieing about the genetics...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

thats what i heard about the blue dream that u can only get clones... but i bough some blue dream nug and some bubba nug... i put them both in the ssame container and here are pics of what came out of the seed
the pics are from a cell so what ever but thanks for the info 

now i'm resizing my pictures... its kinda hard i'm smokig blue cheese and lavender  but i promise the pics will be up in a couple of mins
THANK U ALL


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

so this is bagseed? or did you buy them?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

it came in the bag with the 1 gram of blue or the 1 gram of bubba i bought so it could be either one... but it has to be blue dream or bubba
i'm resizing the pics one min pls


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

Well if its bagseed there isnt a way to tell, more than likley the plants are going to hermie on you... Growers dont produce seeds on purpose unless they are breeding and they arent going to sell the buds with thier good seeds in it..

So more than likley they had a hermie in thier grow room. And that hermie could be any strain.. The grower could of had 5 strains going in the same room... Anyone of them could have pollinated the buds you bought.. So it could be a cross...

Nobody on here is going to be able to ID the plant its a mystery...

Why are you messing with bag seed anyways? Your info says your in Cali.. Go buy some clones they are in a lot of clubs.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

thank for all the info mindzeye  ur right it could be a cross... for now i'm messing with this seed i'm in the a different state... as soon as i get back home i'll be using clone anyways here is the myster plant pics


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

idk the leafs are kinda a fat... but for sure has to be half bubba or half blue dream the father is unkown what i like to call "hit and run"
anyone wants to take a guess?  i'll take better pics as it grows


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

its an indica..  i wouldnt say its pure bubba because bubba kush grows three bladed leaves most of it life, yours has some 5 blade leaves. i have clones that are 3 times the size of that plant that has all 3 blade leaves...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

i noticed that with OG kush but i seen bubba plants that have all five or 7 or 9 of the fan thing or whaever
between bubba and blue dream i'm leaning towards Blue dream may be not full blue dream hopefully i get a female anyways thanks guys... now time for a bowl... any one want a hit this blue cheese??? any one?:smoke1: :bongin: :bong1: :ccc:


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

i would but i have to take a drug test in 2 1/2 weeks for work... Fingers crossed for a female...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2009)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> idk the leafs are kinda a fat... but for sure has to be half bubba or half blue dream the father is unkown what i like to call "hit and run"
> anyone wants to take a guess?  i'll take better pics as it grows



I believe that what MindzEye is trying to tell you is that this plant probably does not have a "father".   The lone seed is most likely the result of a plant that hermied and produced a seed or two.  If this is the case, then this seed carries the hermie gene and is likely to hermie, too.  This is an undesirable genetic trait.  Seeds that are from a hermie should be destroyed.

Alos, there is absolutely no way to tell the strain of a plant by looking at it.  If the leaves are fat it is Indica or Indica dominant.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

o well im only gonna do this for the next two months after that i'll be in cali bud heaven n will get clones thanks for all the info thou...
i'm still growing it for fun... its kinda like a pet... last time i grew some sensi skunk seeds straight from sensi seed bank i grew them 7 feet tall indoors hydro HID and cfl mix mainly HID with nova nutes here is a pic of one of them she was about 2 3 weeks into flowering 

I love this pic, i hope u enjoy it as well
in memory of my friend Tim .R.D he grew this skunk w/ me RIP


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 1, 2009)

Well My Blue Dream Is One Month Now Take A Look At The Pictures On The Link To My Journal N Tell Me If U Think I Should Wait Or Flower Already Keep In Mind Im Using "cfls" Thanks


----------

